# Bacon wrapped jalapenos



## bigdog72 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am going to smoke some bacon wrapped jalapenos for a pot luck tonight. I bought 12 of them already sliced in half and stuffed. It shouldn't take more than a couple of hours to smoke should it?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do about an hour or so. Go by color.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

